# Insel im Meer der Computerviren???



## Michl (19 Mai 2006)

Ich hab ja seit ich Internet habe, was jetzt ungefährt ein 3/4 Jahr der Fall ist, schon von vielen mitgekriegt, das sie trotz hoher Sicherheitsvorkehrungen große Probleme mit Viren/Trojanern/Würmern etc. haben. Ich hatte am Anfang ein paar kleinere Sachen, aber jetzt schon seit Ewigkeiten nix mehr, dabei ist das einzige, was ich habe, der Antivir, den ich auf tägliches Autoupdate gestellt hab und alle viertel Jahr mal Adaware um Spymüll zu vermeiden. Ansonsten bleibt nur noch der Router, wobei da auch die Firewall aus ist. 
Entweder, ich hab einfach nur verdammtes Glück und bin verdammt leichtsinnig, oder die interessieren sich überhaupt nicht für meinen Rechner :-p


----------



## BenTigger (19 Mai 2006)

*AW: Insel im Meer der Computerviren???*

Oder dein Rechner ist bereits hochradig verseucht, nur du merkst es mal wieder nichts.
Jemand anderes nutzt dein Rechner bereits in einem BOT-Netz...
Deine Daten sind bereits im internet allgemein bekannt
usw usw usw.

Viele Schädlinge arbeiten unbemerkt im Hintergrund und winken nicht ständig dem User zu "Huhu hier bin ich..."


----------



## berend2805 (19 Mai 2006)

*AW: Insel im Meer der Computerviren???*



			
				BenTigger schrieb:
			
		

> Oder dein Rechner ist bereits hochradig verseucht, nur du merkst es mal wieder nichts.
> Jemand anderes nutzt dein Rechner bereits in einem BOT-Netz...


Wo wir gerade dabei sind: wie kann ich sowas denn rausfinden, ob mein Rechner schon eigentlich nicht mehr meiner ist? Und wenn ich es gefunden habe, wie kann ich es beseitigen?


----------



## Michl (19 Mai 2006)

*AW: Insel im Meer der Computerviren???*

Also generell landet doch jeder Trojaner irgendwann mal bei Antivir. Und damit mit einem Update das passende "Gegengift" bei mir. Hat aber komischerweiße noch nie was angezeigt.
Also ich hab mir jetzt mal aus Spaß no ne Firewall runtergeladen....irgendwie umständlich das Zeugs und so wirklich auskennen tu ich mich ja auch nicht damit. Wird schon irgend einen Sinn haben


----------



## stieglitz (19 Mai 2006)

*AW: Insel im Meer der Computerviren???*

Zur Zeit ist es recht ruhig an der Viren- und Trojanerfront.
In der Regel erhält man so eine Maleware per Mail als Anhang. Die wird meist schon von der AV Software erkannt. Wenn man dann nicht auf jeden unbekannten Anhang klickt, kann schon mal nicht viel passiere.
Aber Achtung es gibt natürlich auch noch andere Übertragungswege.

Übrigens, ich bin seit 15 Jahren Virenfrei.


----------



## Michl (19 Mai 2006)

*AW: Insel im Meer der Computerviren???*

oha....so sauber is mein Rechner anscheinend doch net....die Firewall blockiert da verdammt viele Andwendungen, die mir bis jetzt noch nie aufgefallen sind....:-? 
Mich würd mal interessieren, was mein Rechner weltweit schon angestellt hat :-?


----------



## Stalker2002 (19 Mai 2006)

*AW: Insel im Meer der Computerviren???*



			
				Michl schrieb:
			
		

> oha....so sauber is mein Rechner anscheinend doch net....die Firewall blockiert da verdammt viele Andwendungen, die mir bis jetzt noch nie aufgefallen sind....:-?


Dann gib deinem Rechner erst mal das volle Programm per Online-Virenscanner.
Empfehlen kann ich da:
Trend-Micro Housecall
Panda ActiveScan
Kaspersky Online Scanner

Nimm ruhig alle drei nacheinander. Wenn das Ergebniss zu schlimm ist, dann solltest du auf Desinfektionsversuche verzichten und die Kiste komplett plätten.



			
				Michl schrieb:
			
		

> Mich würd mal interessieren, was mein Rechner weltweit schon angestellt hat :-?


 Die Fundliste eines Virenscanns kann dir dazu nur grobe Anhaltspunkte bieten, aber alleine schon auf Grund der Tatsache das man spätestens alle 24 Stunden die IP wechselt, wird es schwer möglich sein, die Spur der Verwüstung zu verfolgen.

MfG
L.


----------

